# Kurbel verbogen ;(



## KermitB4 (16. November 2005)

Hallo

ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit meiner rechten Kurbel. Anscheinend hat der Vorbesitzer des Bikes, diese etwas verbogen, denn sie schleift bei belastung etwas am Rahmen (hinten).

Wie kann ich diese am besten wieder gerade bekommen, weil ich will nicht gleich eine neue kaufen. Es handelt sich um eine Truvativ Husselfelt.

MFg


----------



## Atreyu (16. November 2005)

hast du ein eiriges gefül beim fahren wenn ja ist sie verbogen

solte das nicht der fall sein verzieht sich dein hiterbau bei belastung ,kann auch sein das der verbogen ist

dan würde ich dir raten einfach ein breiteres innenlager eizubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (16. November 2005)

Hallo

nein es kommt mir "eierig" vor. Aber trotzdem schleift die Kurbel hinten ganz schön am Rahmen.

Das mit dem neuen Innenlager musst du mir mal erklären?

Kann ich nicht einfach die Kurbel herausbauen und etwas biegen?

MFG


----------



## Atreyu (16. November 2005)

es gibt verschidene achs breiten 113mm,118mm,123mm

wenn du ein breiteres innenlager  einbaust kommt die kurbel weiter nach aussen dan kann sie nicht mer am rahmen schleifen

hast du ein fuly oder HT?


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2005)

Hallo

ich habe ein Univega TR-626 

Klick Mich! 

MFG


----------



## roborider (17. November 2005)

Ich glaub nicht das du da großartig was biegen kannst...
Kannst es ja mal versuchen.... wenns knackt aufhören....


----------



## jockie (17. November 2005)

Also...ich glaube auch noch nicht so recht, dass es die Kurbel ist, die verbogen ist. Glaube da eher ans Innenlager. Laut http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrrad.php/cPath/1_54/products_id/431 ist da zwar auch ein Truvativ-Innenlager verbaut, aber es steht nicht dabei, welches.

Gibt es an den Pedalen irgendwelche Indizien dafür, dass das Bike mal kräftigst auf die Seite gefallen ist? ...oder spricht irgendetwas am RockRing dafür, dass vielleicht eher das Innenlager verbogen ist?

Du könntest die Kurbel mal abziehen (Inbus + extra Kurbelabzieher ISIS, weil die Kurbel keinen integrierten Abzieher hat) und dir die Innenlagerachse angucken.
Außerdem habe ich mal gerade außen auf meine rechte Kurbel ein Metermaß angelegt. Von Pedalachsenmitte Richtung Kurbelschraube gemessen müsste die Kurbel 95mm lang plan sein (170mm-Kurbel), bis es in die Biegung geht. Wenn bei dir da schon etwas verbogen ist, dann ist's wirklich die Kurbel.

Ob evtl. der Hinterbau oder der Tretlagerbereich verzogen ist, kannst du z.B. dadurch herausfinden, dass du mal beidseitig den Radstand oder den Abstand Hinterradachsenmitte<->Kurbelschraubenmitte genau misst. Bei letzterem müsstest du aber noch ausschließen, dass das Innenlager konstruktionsbedingt seitlich versetzt ist. Das Monty Urban hat das z.B., ob Univega das macht weißischnedde.

Zurückbiegen von Alu-Guss halte ich für Schwachsinn...mach das lieber nicht.

Ansonsten...wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du das nicht verursacht hast, würde ich eher mal den eBay-Verkäufer anschreiben und ihm erklären, dass Kurbel oder Innenlager verbogen sind (was genau solltest du da schon wissen!).

Wenn er dir den Mangel verschwiegen hat - und im ganzen eBay-Text steht nix davon - haftet er dafür trotzdem. Du könntest dich mit ihm darauf einigen, dass er dir einwandfreien Ersatz für das kaputte Teil besorgt oder dir Geld zurücküberweist, von dem du dir (neue) Kurbeln kaufen kannst.
Er hat den blödsinnigen Verzichtsspruch, den viele eBayer reinmachen nicht drin, aber selbst wenn der drin wäre, müsste er dennoch für augenscheinliche (verschwiegene) Mängel Verantwortung übernehmen. Lass dir da also nix vormachen.
Eine am Hinterbau schleifende Kurbel ist sehr augenscheinlich und sollte eigentlich sofort auffallen.
Dokumentier das Ganze aber mal gut mit 'ner Kamera!


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2005)

Hallo

ich habe mit meinem Händler kurz über das Problemchen gesprochen und der meinte, es kann nur das Innenlager sein.

Wir werden es aufjedenfall überprüfen und zur Not austauschen. Bei dem Ebay-Verkäufer werde ich nichts mehr erreichen, weil ich das Rad schon 1 Woche besitze.

MFG


----------



## trekkinger (17. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Ebay-Verkäufer werde ich nichts mehr erreichen, weil ich das Rad schon 1 Woche besitze.
> 
> MFG




Das ist doch kein Grund, wenn das Problem von Anfang an besteht. Hast ihn hoffentlich noch nicht bewertet.

Hast Du mal einen Link zur Auktion?


Kai


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2005)

Hallo

ja natürlich habe ich eine Bewertung abgegeben, weil das Bike auf den ersten Blick und beim ersten Ausritt auch prima funktionierte. Ich hatte warscheinlich das mit dem Lager oder der Kurbel nicht bemerkt.

Eine neue Kurbel kostet so um die 20 , stimmts?

MFG


----------



## jockie (17. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> ja natürlich habe ich eine Bewertung abgegeben, weil das Bike auf den ersten Blick und beim ersten Ausritt auch prima funktionierte. Ich hatte warscheinlich das mit dem Lager oder der Kurbel nicht bemerkt.


Ob du 'ne Bewertung abgegeben hast, ist schnurzpiepegal!
...aber lern draus und mach nicht immer so schnell die 
Bewertung, wenn du nicht 100%ig sicher sein kannst 



			
				KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine neue Kurbel kostet so um die 20 , stimmts?


Das denkst auch nur du. Eine Kurbelpaar Truvativ Hussefelt kriegst' erst ab knapp 60  gebraucht, einzeln kannst' quasi vergessen...und wenn kriegst' da bei eBay zumindest meist nur linke Kurbeln.
Neu darfst' weit über 100  für das Kurbelpaar blechen. Deswegen wäre das "er besorgt dir die adequate Ersatzkurbel" (oder Innenlager) dann wohl die Lösung, bei der du bekommst, was du willst...und er sich umgucken kann, wo er günstig die herbekommt...musst dann aber auch genau gucken, dass das Zeug noch taugt.

Ich habe mein 20"er auch bei eBay gefunden und es haben sich peut à peut auch lauter Mängel herausgestellt. Dummerweise ist dann zuviel Zeit vergangen und ich hatte auch keinen Nachweis über die Artikelbeschreibung mehr, weil's alles nach 90 Tagen aus dem eBay-Cache war. Sonst würde ich dem Mädel auch noch etwas husten wegen der verschwiegenen Mängel, die mich dann noch einiges gekostet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2005)

Hallo

ich hatte mich vertippt. Ich meine nicht dass die Kurbel 20  kosten, sondern das Innenlager.

Ich lasse das Bike am Samstag nochmal durchchecken und wenn ich dann sicher weiss, dass es sich um das Innenlager handelt, werde ich den Verkäufer kontaktieren.

Der wird dann aber bestimmt sagen, dass das Bike "so verkauft wurde, wie es ist" und es keine Nachverhandlungen gibt. Und was mach ich dann?Artikelbeschreibung 

MFG


----------



## ecols (17. November 2005)

ehem..



> F:	Hallo, hat das Bike irgendwelche Rahmenschäden? Wenn ja wo? Hat es sonst noch Mängel? Wie alt ist die Kette? Danke für die Infos, bereits im Vorrau...weitere	  07.11.05
> Antwort:	keine rahmenschäden, wie im angebot beschrieben, alter der kette - genau so alt wie das bike ( siehe angebot ) - vielen dank für ihr interesse! m.vo...weitere



wenn das nicht mal auskunft genug ist..

und selbst wenn er  nichts geschreiben hätte.. er ist von der sachmängelfreiheit nicht befreit (kann er auch nicht), denn wenn die kurbel des rades das du bekommen hast am rahmen schleift ist das nciht das rad das du ersteigert hast..
desweiteren entnehme ich siener "mich" seite dass er gewerblicher verkäufer ist was ihn automatisch zur mindestgewährleitung von 1 Jahr verpflichtet..
ergo: hol dir ein neues.. und wenn er sich quer stellt such dir nen anwalt.. er kann dir gar nichts..

soweit zum kurzen exkurs in ebay-recht..


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2005)

Hallo

danke für deine Infos. Finde ich toll, dass ihr mir so mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht.

Eigentlich finde ich das bike toll und möchte es auch behalten, deshalb werde ihm im Anbieten, mit einen Teil des Kaufpreises zurück zu erstatten.

Wieviel Euros haltet ihr für angemessen?

MFG


----------



## jem23 (17. November 2005)

soviel wie das teil was kaputt ist neu kostet


----------



## jockie (18. November 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> soviel wie das teil was kaputt ist neu kostet


Naja. Da kann man sich drüber streiten, ob der Teile-NP rechtens ist.

Für den Gebrauchtpreis von 'ner Kurbel oder 'nem Innenlager bekämst' sicher auch beim Jan Göhrig schon ein entsprechend gescheites Ersatzteil und hast deine Ruh'.

...aber lass dich da nur nicht abwimmeln. Dass er mit - möglicherweise sogar absichtlichem - Verschweigen von Mängels noch 'nen höheren Preis bei eBay erzielt, den du bezahlt hast...und du dann noch die Mängel aus eigener Tasche beseitigen solltest...das kann jawohl nicht angehen. Dann bezahlst' das defekte Teil ja doppelt.   

Dieser olle eBay-Verzichtsspruch ist genauso sinnfrei wie "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder" an Baustellen, "gekauft wie gesehen" beim Autokauf oder dergleichen Einschüchterungsscherze. Wieviele Fragen soll man jemandem vor einem Kauf denn dann bitte stellen? Das wäre ja wie Schiffeversenken oder Beruferaten!


Wieviel hätte der denn für das Rad bekommen, wenn er geschrieben hätte "rechte Kurbel streift an der Kettenstrebe, also entweder Innenlager futsch, Kurbel verbogen oder Hinterbau verzogen"?  


...EDIT:
Aber jetzt nicht gleich denken, dass der dich zwingend über'n Tisch ziehen wollte. Frag ihn halt mal lässig, wie man das jetzt handhaben soll, evtl. gleich schonmal die Neupreise nennen...und was er dazu meint. Habe auch schon positive Erlebnisse dahingehend bei eBay gehabt...vor allem bei Händlern.

...und druck dir mal die gesamte eBay-Beschreibung des Artikels aus!


----------



## KermitB4 (18. November 2005)

Hallo

ich glaube nicht, dass er mich über den Tisch ziehen wollte, denn es war so ein Ankauf-Verkauf-Fuzzi. Der ist das Teil selbst nicht gefahren. Er hat bestimmt davon noch weniger Ahnung als ich    Deshalb werde ich ihn, wie du schon sagtest, mal freundlich darauf hinweisen.

Aber ich habe überhaupts keine Ahnung was ich da von ihm verlangen soll? 25 ?? 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (18. November 2005)

WENN DU NUR 25 haben willst dann zahlst doch immernoch doppelt. das ding was da kaputt ist ist teuer. nimm mindestens 50- 70. wenn er schreibt, dass es in ornung ist, dann muss er dafür auch bluten wenns nicht so ist.

schleift die kurbel immer oder nur bei belastung? ich hatte das problem, dass bei belastung die kurbelden rahmen berührt hat. habe das innenlager einfach weiter nach rechts verschoben und gut ist.

so ne kurbel umbiegen kannst vergessen, zumal das eh nur unkontrolliert sein wird. jedes biegen schwächt auch in gewisser weise das material. wenn du das in eine richtung biegst und dann wieder zurück hast also noch mehr schwächung. xchwachte kurbeln sind was für den arsch.

der verkäufer muss dir was erstatten oder dir ersatz zukommen lassen. so groß die freude auch war, dass du das bike bekommen hatst, in den zustand nutzt es dir nichts. drucke den ebay text aus, denn in einem monat gibt es die auktion nicht mehr und dann kannst du behaupten was du willst. spechere die html, drucke den text (2x), lass dir, wenn er sich querstellt, noch vom fahrradhändler eine art gutachten schrieben und drohe mit anwalt.
mindestens der ersatz für das kaputte Tel muss drin sein.
schreibe eine konkrete zahl und sei nicht zu nett. der wird dich eh belabern und du wirst mit dem preis runtergehen (sorry aber so schätze ich dich nach deinen beitrögen hier ein   ).


----------



## roborider (18. November 2005)

Stand in der Beschreibung nicht was von Rechnung usw. liegt bei?
Kuck doch mal, ob du damit ws ausrichten kannst zB bei dem Shop wo es ganz am Anfang gekauft wurde....


----------



## KermitB4 (20. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

diese Mail habe ich eben mal verfasst. Kann ich diese so an den Verkäufer senden, oder würdet ihr noch was umändern ?

Hallo Herr Voigt,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Zusendung des Univega-Fahrrades. Leider muss ich Ihnen allerdings hiermit mitteilen, dass ich mit dem Artikelzustand nicht zufrieden bin.

Laut ihrer Artikelbeschreibung, ist das Fahrrad "ohne rahmenschäden, ect.". Dies stimmt allerdings nicht. Als ich das Fahrrad zusammenbaute und probefahren wollte, fiel mir auf, dass die Kurbel beim in-die-Pedale-treten am hinteren Rahmenteil schleift. Deshalb hatte ich das Fahrrad zu einer Inspektion in ein Fahrrad-Fachgeschäft gebracht, welche zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen sind: Das eingebaute Tretlager ist nicht für dieses Fahrrad geeignet und muss ausgetauscht werden, weil sonst der Rahmen dadurch beschädigt wird.

Ein neues Innenlager kostet incl. Einbau 70 . Hinzu kommt noch dass der Lenker verbogen ist, was ebenfalls verschwiegen wurde. Ein neuer Lenker kostet 50 

Da es sich hierbei um Mängel des von Ihnen verkauften Artikels handelt, möchte ich darum bitten, dass sie mir 120  zurück erstatten. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Florian Siegler


----------



## KermitB4 (21. November 2005)

Hallo

oder meint ihr dass 120  vielleicht etwas zu viel sind? Weil das Bike ja nur 300 gekostet hat?

MFG


----------



## jockie (21. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> oder meint ihr dass 120  vielleicht etwas zu viel sind? Weil das Bike ja nur 300 gekostet hat?


Pienz nicht so 'rum, sonst legen wir noch Geld für'n Rock für dich zusammen 

Mit der Angabe "Innenlager futsch, Lenker futsch...müsste beides gewechselt werden" hätte er weniger dafür bekommen.
Wenn er keine Ahnung von dem hat, was er verkauft, soll er's lassen oder sein Lehrgeld zahlen.
Lager mit Einbau für den Preis ist okay, vor allem wenn man schlicht mal davon ausgeht, dass du sicher weder 'nen Kurbelabzieher noch ein passendes Werkzeug für die Lagerschalen des Innenlagers hast (~20 Euro Anschaffungskosten für beides+Lager extra).

Also ab...probier mal...der wird eh diskutieren wollen.


----------



## KermitB4 (21. November 2005)

Hallo

also die Mail ging an ihn raus, sobald er sich was tut, müsst ihr mir wiedermal mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.

MFG


----------



## jockie (21. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> also die Mail ging an ihn raus, sobald er sich was tut, müsst ihr mir wiedermal mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.



*GAME OVER - PLEASE INSERT COIN TO CONTINUE*


----------



## KermitB4 (22. November 2005)

Hallo

er hat heute auf die Mail geantwortet und geschrieben, dass das Tretlager original sei und er das Fahrrad probegefahren ist - es waren keine Mängel festzustellen.

Außerdem seien Beschädigungen am Lenker auf den Bildern zu sehen gewesen sein.

Ich soll ihn diesbezüglich telefonisch kontaktieren.

Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tipps welche Argumente ich ihm bringen könnte, ich habe in Sachen Recht überhaupt keine Ahnung.

MFG


----------



## jockie (22. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> er hat heute auf die Mail geantwortet und geschrieben, dass das Tretlager original sei und er das Fahrrad probegefahren ist - es waren keine Mängel festzustellen.
> 
> Außerdem seien Beschädigungen am Lenker auf den Bildern zu sehen gewesen sein.


Waren die Kurbeln schon montiert, oder hast du das gemacht? Schreib ihm nochmal nett und freundlich, dass...du das gerne weiterhin schriftlich klären würdest...und dass du mit dem Fahrrad bei 'nem Bike-Laden warst.
Das Innenlager zu verbiegen ist nicht gerade 'ne leichte Übung.


# am lenker ist etwas lack weggeplatzt
Lackplatzer und verbogen sind zwei Paar Stiefel. Von verbogen hat er nix geschrieben, der Lackplatzer oder oberflächlicher Rost an 'nem Stahllenker sind nicht wirklich ein Grund für den Austausch.



			
				KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll ihn diesbezüglich telefonisch kontaktieren.
> 
> Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tipps welche Argumente ich ihm bringen könnte, ich habe in Sachen Recht überhaupt keine Ahnung.


Warum wohl telefonisch...damit du nichts schriftlich hast.

Wenigstens hast' schonmal schriftlich, dass er Probe gefahren ist. Wenn die beiden Mängel wird himmelschreiend auffällig sind, kann man sogar mal das Wort "Vorsatz" fallen lassen.

Droh ihm ggf. mal mi'm Anwalt/Mahnbescheid über den Betrag plus entstandene Kosten, etc.

Wenn du 'nen Anwalt hast/kennst, kannst' ihn ja mal mit Angabe einer Frist und Kontoverbindung 'nen Brief schreiben lassen, oder du erlässt einen Mahnbescheid über den Anschaffungspreis der Teile.


----------

